# Feed



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

At what age can I start on regular feed instead of starter?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Which feed were you wanting to switch to . There are multiple types for different age stages. I like to keep it easy and just feed Flock Raiser until they lay eggs then switch to Layer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Same here but I don't switch at all. I have free choice calcium out at all times. 

The only thing I have had to watch for is the size of the crumbles. I had one incidence of them being too large for the chicks. Fixed that by crushing up a bunch for the chicks.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

You could introduce the layer feed in another container and the chickens will 'decide' what they wish for.


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

The guy at the feed store recommended pullet developer, I got that and my girls seem to be liking it.


----------

